# Where to order photo prints for uncommon dimensions/sizes?



## MannDude (May 30, 2015)

Hey all. I recently got back from a sort of vacation where I've got some great photos I want to have printed and framed, though most are uncommon dimensions as they're panoramas. I usually have places like Walgreens print off 8X10's and such but they don't do uncommon sizes.

Can anyone make a suggestion as to where I can get these printed with quality online and delivered to me? Bonus points if affordable custom framing is an option as well.


----------



## PureVoltage (May 30, 2015)

Think the best bet would be finding a place with a large printer, a friend of mine worked for the printing department years ago for HP and I was able to get him to print me off some amazing pictures from some hikes. Sadly not sure who around you might have something like this.


----------



## willie (May 31, 2015)

Use photo editor to set the exif dpi so that the image area comes out the size you want, then print picture at next bigger size (so you have blank space around the sides) and trim off the blank space with a rotary trimmer.  This assumes you want a cheap print.  You can go to a custom lab and get whatever you want, but it will cost a lot.


----------

